# Treager Pro Controller



## kerstingm (May 7, 2018)

So I tried my Treager this weekend with the new Pro controller installed. Description on their sight says to keep temp plus or minus 15 degrees. I call BS on this, my old controller kept better temps then this piece of crap did.
Set it to high and grill temp never got over 332, 
I smoked two Shoulders yesterday,  took well over 12 plus hours, set temp was 250, grill ran 200 to 217. Geeeesssshhhhh 
Anyone else having similar issues with their Treager?


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 7, 2018)

I have only owned Traeger pellet smokers. There are several generations of controllers. Each generation you’re working with has different results.

I have cooked with both GenI and GenII Elite and Pro controllers.

The most recent Elite and Pro controllers without a P-Setting are closer to true PID controllers with algorithms to anticipate swings and make calculations in anticipation of the rise and fall. The best of these controllers I have worked with was the GenII Elite controller on a Select model. I have used a GenII Pro on both 22” and 34” barrels. It worked great and is the controller they advertise with ‘AGL’ (Advanced Grill Logic). I have also used both GenI controllers on a 22”. I have a Elite & Pro GenI controller in a box as they’re just, not so much. I returned the Select model I had because it was just a terribly thought out and performing unit. Horrible heat retention and a pellet hog. I upgraded my 34” to a Smoke Daddy PID with genuine algorithms to anticipate temps adjusting auger and fan to maintain temps. I put the Traeger GenII Pro w/AGL in the 22” and gave it to our daughter, ‘BBQueBabes’ on SMF.

The long way around answering your question is there are a set of tweaks you can apply to your unit that will affect swings. If the swing is your ONLY concern then I submit this for you. The swing helps create smoke. If the overall temp is acceptable then the swing is good. Also any pellet smoker without a downdraft exhaust system will naturally have higher temps higher in the chamber where the unit’s temps readings are taken. I suspect your temps submitted are from the grate level. With the amount of heat escape it is going to have higher temps at the height of the unit’s sensor than is present at the grate. Just an inherent design out come of most all pellet smokers. The alternative to a controller that keeps an exact temp with very minimal swing is it produces very little smoke requiring an alternative smoke source. I have 3 different kinds of smoke generator for my 34” just for that reason.

I have installed downdraft exhaust hoods on both the barrels I have used. I then tweaked the hood to achieve a better balance for cold smoking cheeses and smoking meats or grilling.

Pat


----------



## jaxgatorz (May 7, 2018)

That's what I call " knowledge of the subject"... ^^^^^^   Not sure you will get any better answers than that 1.. Happy smoking !!:D


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 7, 2018)

jaxgatorz said:


> That's what I call " knowledge of the subject"... ^^^^^^   Not sure you will get any better answers than that 1.. Happy smoking !!:D


Thank You Kindly Jax...

I’m undoubtedly a Traeger nutswinger as is common forum vernacular.

HAHAHA...

Entirely uncompensated I will add, much to my chagrin too.

kerstingm - Also, with the downdraft hoods installed I can very easily hit 425+ and quite quickly on both units.


----------



## kerstingm (May 7, 2018)

My temps are way lower than my set temp, anywhere from 30 to 50 if not more with this new pro controller. 
I set temp at 275 and it was only getting to 172. 

I am not sure what you mean by a downdraft hood?
Any pictures would help?
Thanks for the replys.


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 9, 2018)

kerstingm said:


> My temps are way lower than my set temp, anywhere from 30 to 50 if not more with this new pro controller.
> I set temp at 275 and it was only getting to 172.
> 
> I am not sure what you mean by a downdraft hood?
> ...


Sorry for my tardy reply.

I will get some pictures of the down draft hood but that is the least of the discrepancy it appears.

Something is off if you’re having grate temps 100 degrees below the controller set temp.

I have a question as to the height of your chimney cap. What is your guesstimate of the gap distance between the bottom of the cap and the end of the chimney pipe?

Pat


----------



## kerstingm (May 10, 2018)

It is approximately 1" to 1-1/2", I was told by Treager support to set it up like this when I had issues after i first got the grill.
Treager is now telling me to raise it as high as the supplies bolt will let me. I questioned this also
What do you know about where it should be set?


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 10, 2018)

I have ran mine entirely closed and played with it at different times. I have both set at 1" currently, yet with the downdraft hoods on both mine it kind of makes my current configuration inapplicable for your situation.

I can’t get an image to load here at the office. I was going to show you the downdraft hood. Here is a link to the part I have installed. I drilled a 1 1/8" hole in the hood center on with the chimney pipe. I found the hood was retaining too much smoke while cold smoking.

https://shop.pelletgrillaccessories.com/product.sc?productId=207&categoryId=8

I am still at a loss as to how the unit is producing a 100 degree variance with a bout 6-7" difference in the height within the chamber.

Pat


----------



## kerstingm (May 10, 2018)

I forgot to mention Treager rep did get back to me after my blowup back to them over this.
Short version they are sending me a new controller and a new RTD temp probe.
I have read many post on here about the DIY things to do to help with the temp swing issues. My biggest issue and or problem with doing anything suggested is my grill is still under the 5 year warranty. I shouldn't have to do anything beyond their owner manual to make a $1,000 grill work as advertised. My warranty is up at the end of the summer. I told their rep either it works right or I want a full refund and I will get one that DOES work as advertised


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 10, 2018)

INDEED... As you should Brother!

Since the new ownership took over they truly have been trying to correct their Brand Quality slip and the perceived corporate perspective of the last round of ownership.

I’m pleased they’re working to get you squared away. KUDOS to you for being patient but persistent.

I have never left anything stock. I’m the guy who bought a 2010 Camaro and had $15,000 worth of go Fast oartsnon it within 500 miles. HAHAHA...


----------



## kerstingm (May 11, 2018)

I cannot tell you how impressed I am with their customer service and how much they are trying to help me get this resolved. I will update once i get my new parts installed


----------



## kerstingm (May 11, 2018)

Do you have any idea what else to look at if the new controller and temp probe does not fix the temp issues? Auger not delivering the right amount of pellets to maintain set temp is my thoughts, after talking to Traeger about this possibility they said there is no test to check the auger motor to see if it is turning at the right speed.


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 11, 2018)

It is my understanding, the newest controllers not running a P-setting to manage the controllers response to a rising or falling temp are all operating with AGL (Advanced Grill Logic). These new controllers would be able to account for the speed of an auger either fast or slow because it is running a ‘logic’ chip that is making calculations based on actual events and not a pre programed response that is time interval based.

The controller itself is the only thing that in my thinking can be the culprit for the conditions your unit is producing. The only exception in my mind is your thermometer you are taking grate temps with. Have you tested your own thermometer as a possible source for false readings? Just some simple process of elimination my mind goes through. When I attack a problem there are no absolutes until it is verified as an absolute. It’s all suspect until proven otherwise.

Damn, this really has me puzzled because everything I’ve gotten from Traeger has been out of the box good. But anything can be out of the box bad. Not to mention I want you to be able to smoke properly and accurately. Being sidelined makes a smoke junkie wanna smoke that much more.

Pat


----------



## kerstingm (May 11, 2018)

I deal with PID control temp controllers all the time, i am a Maintenance Mechanic with a plastic company (30 years in my career field) I agree this has me stumped as well. As far as checking the grill temp with another thermometer i was using a Bluetooth temp unit i just got, it was only a few degrees different from what was showing on the grill display. 
This could not of happened at a worse time since i already had the roast thawed seasoned and ready to go on the smoker.


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 11, 2018)

I could have only presumed you verified the thermometer. I recalling you said the Pro controller was an new controller you bought. Have you tossed your original controller back in till the new, new Pro arrives?

Pat


----------



## kerstingm (May 11, 2018)

I almost did or should of done that when e9when to hell.
Good news I decided to throw some taters on high to see how it would heat up, once again it barely creeped up to 300. I started closing the cap down as I watched the temp. 
It actually hit over 400, and climbing. I have the cap set at 1/4 to 1/2 open.


----------



## kerstingm (May 11, 2018)

Make that 430, new record high. This is crazy, I set the gap to what they told me. Thank you so much for your help on this.
Crazy thing is after what happened last weekend they said to open as high as it would go. I guess that's a big NOPE


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 11, 2018)

I recall having my cap at dead even before I had the downdraft hood installed. I have actually ran it entirely closed on the 22” and the 34”.

How exciting you’re back in the game! Coach put him in!

I’m excited for ya Brother! Proof in the pudding to not be afraid to experiment on your own. These things aren’t rocket science and not two are identical. It takes some trial and error. In that your calculated density altitude. The AGL does a great job and making calculations but it isn’t a true PID. The PID unit’s as you very well know are spot on. In a 50 cubic feet to 500 cubic feet itnis going to be spot on. The heat up is the only variable. The AGL is a chip that has calculation ‘guesstimates’ best I understand it and am able to explain it. You know algorithms are perfect. They either work or they don’t work. Simple. This one not hiting the target just need led more back pressure based on your altitude, average pressure and humidity. Also toss in the pellets you’re using. It all skews the AGL’s guesses.

KUDOS BROTHER!

Pat


----------



## kerstingm (May 11, 2018)

I tend to believe OEM techs to some point, I work with some really awesome ones. Yes I do trial and error stuff all day long. Just never thought I needed my profession to figure out my grill. (Lmao) Traeger said to set this at that I did. WHO KNEW?
I was looking at a true PID controller just didn't want to drop $200 on it if I didn't have to. 
When you said it either works or it doesn't that's totally true, a thermocouple either works or it doesn't there is no intermittent issues with them. Why I was questioning why they wanted me to change the temp probe.  Either way I am hoping I am back to good smoking. The temp hasn't moved more then 2 or 3 degrees in past 30 min


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 11, 2018)

kerstingm said:


> I tend to believe OEM techs to some point, I work with some really awesome ones. Yes I do trial and error stuff all day long. Just never thought I needed my profession to figure out my grill. (Lmao) Traeger said to set this at that I did. WHO KNEW?
> I was looking at a true PID controller just didn't want to drop $200 on it if I didn't have to.
> When you said it either works or it doesn't that's totally true, a thermocouple either works or it doesn't there is no intermittent issues with them. Why I was questioning why they wanted me to change the temp probe.  Either way I am hoping I am back to good smoking. The temp hasn't moved more then 2 or 3 degrees in past 30 min


Perfect!

How far off has your thermometer been from the unit’s readings!

It just need more backpressure on the exhaust flow.

As for the PID’s I actually will not be recommending those unless the purchaser understands you have to have a secondary smoke generator. I recommend having more than 1. I have 3 but only have used combinations of two thus far.

With this image you can see the smoke originating under the grate on the right and the smoke tube on the left.

Pat


----------



## kerstingm (May 11, 2018)

That I understand,  I see you need the temp swings to produce the extra smoke.
That being said
My two  steaks are on my searing charcoal grill


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 11, 2018)

HELL YES!!!

I bought a drop in sear station for the Traeger you remove the gut and I use grill grates over the firepot!

This image shows you how it replaces the intervals and is a cone over the firepot.

Pat


----------



## kerstingm (May 11, 2018)

Well damn my picture didn't show,
Perfect medium rare


----------



## kerstingm (May 11, 2018)

WOW talk about a great steaks, more like rare, and I don't do steak sauce


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 11, 2018)

kerstingm said:


> WOW talk about a great steaks, more like rare, and I don't do steak sauce
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FANTASTIC COOK BROTHER!

That’s perfection right there!!!

Pat


----------



## kerstingm (May 11, 2018)

I never brag about what I've done. Damn I will pay myself on the old back on this one. 
Crazy thing about my charcoal grill, it's a $80 Walmart special, I swear it's the best damn straight cooking grill I've ever bought. 
thanks again for all of your help


----------



## kerstingm (May 11, 2018)




----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 11, 2018)

You earned that beer Brother!

I enjoyed riding along with you on this journey. I’m just thankful it was an easy resolution. I may be interested in that subsequent Pro controller that shows up!

HAHAHA...

Have a great evening Brother.

Pat


----------



## kerstingm (May 12, 2018)

I'll hit you up when it shows up


----------



## kerstingm (May 14, 2018)

Do you know what the temp High should be reaching is it 450?


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 14, 2018)

I have gotten mine that high in higher summer temps especially if the smoker is in direct sunlight.

My PID controller is on continuous auger output when in high and it hits the upper 400’s. The GenII Pro controller on my daughter’s 22” has hit that temp after awhile even in the shade running B&B Pecan Pellets.

Pat


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 14, 2018)

BUT, you have to account for both my units have a downdraft hood on them. If you’re aiming for a max internal grate temp then spin that cap to closed and that will absolutely aid in hit a temp for searing or high temp grilling.

Pat


----------



## kerstingm (May 18, 2018)

I was thinking about doing a high temp test with the cap closed down to see what it would do.
I just threw together a quick chicken thigh and polish kielbasa smoke to see how it cooks. Its running between 157 and 164, smoke looks great, a steady smoke out the stack and holding great temp 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
9


----------



## kerstingm (May 21, 2018)

Traeger.Rage.BBQ said:


> You earned that beer Brother!
> 
> I enjoyed riding along with you on this journey. I’m just thankful it was an easy resolution. I may be interested in that subsequent Pro controller that shows up!
> 
> ...


Traeger only sent me a new RTD probe, they are not sending another controller.


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 22, 2018)

kerstingm said:


> Traeger only sent me a new RTD probe, they are not sending another controller.


The more important thing is your rig is running correctly!

CHEERS!

Pat


----------



## kerstingm (May 26, 2018)

Look what I did last night 
My 1st attempt cooking Venison Backstrap 
Talk about amazing


----------



## kerstingm (May 26, 2018)

Tomorrow is Prime rib and corned beef brisket smoked


----------



## kerstingm (May 29, 2018)

I have a question about pork butts and briskets, the last couple I smoked I did not have the good thick burnt crust that I have had in the past. I have not changed anything the way I've smoked these. The only thing I can think of is I am smoking longer at a little lower temp (around 160 to 180) after a couple hours I turn my temp up to 225. Could this be the issue?


----------



## kerstingm (Jul 6, 2018)

Here we go again,  I have friends on their say and once again my piece of shit lemon of a grill will not hit any set temp I put it at. Treager has sent me a new Pro controller,  a new temp sensor and after each part change it has actually got worse on holding any kind of temp. 
Going back to my $88 Walmart special charcoal grill for now.
Any new pellet grill lookers be warned about Treager grills. 
Both pictures are 30 plus minutes after setting temp


----------



## illini40 (Jul 7, 2018)

I don't mean to thread jack, but out of curiosity - is there an optimal chimney cap height for Traegers? Or, does it all vary from rig to rig?


----------



## dv242 (Jul 7, 2018)

I really, REALLY wish I had read this thread before buying a new Pro 34 a few weeks ago. Been nothing but trouble. What is the return procedure?  LOL


----------



## bregent (Jul 7, 2018)

dv242 said:


> I really, REALLY wish I had read this thread before buying a new Pro 34 a few weeks ago. Been nothing but trouble. What is the return procedure?  LOL



Have you contacted Traeger? If you have and they have not corrected the issue, contact the place you bought it from and tell them you want to return it. If they refuse, file a claim with your credit card company - assuming that's how you paid.


----------



## dv242 (Jul 7, 2018)

I got it from Cabelas. They said I can return it within 90 days of purchase, with a receipt. So, it's going back. Was thinking about trying my second choice, Rec Tec but I'm a bit gun shy now. Have read about some problems with them too. Will probably just buy another Weber kettle, since that has always worked well for me.


----------



## bregent (Jul 7, 2018)

Well, IMO, there's no good reason not to buy a Weber kettle - even if you have a pellet grill you can't go wrong for the price. I still use mine all the time. But I don't think you'll see the same problem with a RecTec as you did with the Traeger, as it has a much more sophisticated controller. The weak link on these Traegers as well as several other lower end pellet grills is the simple controller they use. In most cases they work fine, but they simply don't respond well in all situations and if conditions are not perfect for them, they can have big swings and flame outs. I don't believe you need PID algorithm for good control, but it needs to be better than these grills have.


----------



## kerstingm (Jul 18, 2018)

Traeger.Rage.BBQ said:


> You earned that beer Brother!
> 
> I enjoyed riding along with you on this journey. I’m just thankful it was an easy resolution. I may be interested in that subsequent Pro controller that shows up!
> 
> ...


I happen to have a never used new in box Pro controller if you're still interested in it? $50 good deal for you?


----------

